# Site running v.slow



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Any reason why the site's running like a pigs ear tonight?

It's horrendously slow! :?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I was going to forget it for tonight, but it seems ok now
cheers
jon


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Glad it's not just me then.

Takes ages to load a post, ages to post a reply etc, etc.

Any MODS in de house?

KMP!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

General Error
SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]

Deadlock found when trying to get lock; try restarting transaction [1213]

An SQL error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact the Board Administrator if this problem persists.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm trying to get Jae on MSN to see whats up.

I've had problems getting the site up for the last couple of hours.

Nick


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Running dead slow here too


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Me to haveing problems very slow


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, no idea what's going on. I've tried giving Jae a nudge on MSN, but he's 'Away'.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I would have thought you'd have his mobile number Kev!

A 'nudge' on MSN? How very 1990's. :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Seems fine to me 
`


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

It's picked up now. But around 4.30pm until about 9.50ish it was running like it was constipated! :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

i am here now so all is better


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

It was running a background process, thought it wouldnt effect the site, but obvisouly it did. It was needed, but now is fine.

Cheers

Jae


----------

